# Are There Any Kinky Furry Conventions in Kathmandu, Nepal?



## FurPawTheBrave (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi I'm new here I live in Kathmandu and am furry. I want to go to kinky convention but I can't find one. I wondered if you would have know. Thank you.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 28, 2018)

There mostly arent any " gross " conventions, but most cons have a 18+ section ALTHOUGH I dont recomend going with a murrsuit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2018)

These forums are PG-13 so it's not really appropriate to ask about kink conventions.


----------



## Simo (Jul 28, 2018)

Somehow, a user with one post, asking about this, in, of all places, Kathmandu, Nepal, has just a hint of being a troll account. I mean, what next? Hindu Furry Conventions in Antarctica? Furry conventions for fully celibate polar bears in Zaire?


----------



## Troj (Jul 28, 2018)

Are there furries in Nepal, period?

Are there geeks in Nepal?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2018)

Troj said:


> Are there furries in Nepal, period?
> 
> Are there geeks in Nepal?



To be honest I bet there are furries in Nepal. x3


----------



## Troj (Jul 28, 2018)

There are likely furries just about everywhere.

Now, whether they're furries who know they're furries is another question, and I think that usually requires access to the Internet.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 29, 2018)

Haha, Furries are everywhere. But I feel like this is a troll account..


----------



## ArnoldT500 (Jan 21, 2021)

Troj said:


> Are there furries in Nepal, period?
> 
> Are there geeks in Nepal?


Yea I'm from Nepal and I'm a furry. So yea


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2021)

I want this to be real because of how refreshingly "out there" it is, but I have no way of knowing.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 22, 2021)

Real or not, to anyone wondering the same thing, fur conventions are PG-13 with special panels or people you meet for anything rated above that. Panels will ID you and decent people verify you are an adult


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 22, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Real or not, to anyone wondering the same thing, fur conventions are PG-13 with special panels or people you meet for anything rated above that. Panels will ID you and decent people verify you are an adult


Also don't message me for RP or sm*t because I'm a wholesome fur. No judgement tho, my freaky furs.


----------

